# What does this look like? Ear mites, Ringworm, Other?



## junebug (Apr 13, 2008)

My stray kitty has something wierd on her head. I couldn't get a very good picture of it though, because she kept moving her head. Here it is.










My first thought was Ringworm. But I don't see any hair loss or scabs anywhere else on her body. (By the way, the picture makes it look like she has a lot of hair loss right above her eye, but that area is always kind of "sparse," I think). My other thought was ear mites. Maybe she's been scratching a lot and caused it to scab over? I have a vet appointment in the morning, but I was hoping to get some ideas asap of what I might be dealing with. I am afraid to touch her just in case it might be Ringworm...


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Looks like he's been scratching. I'd guess ear mites. It could also be from a cat fight but it doesn't look like ringworm to me.


----------



## junebug (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks! I didn't really think so either, but I am kinda paranoid when it comes to fungus-y stuff like ringworm.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The bare spot on the forehead is normal, it just shows up more on black kitties. I don't know what the red thing is in the ear, though. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks like she's been scratching/digging at her ears and causing self inflicted damage. Probably due to ear mites. Revolution monthly will prevent ear mites and fleas and heartworms and intestinal parasites. Its a wonder product for outdoor cats.


----------

